# Orchestre des Champs Elysées, Herreweghe



## xJuanx (Feb 24, 2009)

I saw them live on thursday, and it was one hell of a great concert! They played Berlioz's Symphonie Fantastique, and Lélio. They definetely stand out as an ochestra, playing their period instruments! They also had actors, and dancers, making the entire performance even more interesting.


----------

